# 27C3: Hacker fürchten Krypto-Kriege 2.0



## Newsfeed (31 Dezember 2010)

Sicherheitsexperten des Chaos Computer Clubs (CCC) sehen die Hackergemeinde  in ihrem Ausblick auf die "Security Nightmares 2011" am Anfang einer neuen  Schlacht um Verschlüsselungsfreiheiten. Auch bei De-Mail und dem E-Postbrief  drohe Ungemach.

Weiterlesen...


----------

